# Best gloves



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally, I tend to blast through gloves no matter of they're cheap or expensive pretty quickly, so I generally go with something on a steep discount. I'll be replacing them after 40ish days on the slope anyway.


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

I just need advice on what type to get. He has had his for a while. So I want to get him a new pair.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If he's had them for awhile and they've held up well and he likes them, see what they are. Buy a new pair of those. Win.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ludee00 said:


> Hi all. It's me again. I want to get my hubby new gloves. He is a snowboarder and does backcountry as well.
> I need advice on what gloves to get. Please help.


Huge preference thing... some have cold hands and prefer mittens or lobster with thick insulation, some prefer light gloves. Some want short sleeves, some want long, etc.

I absolutely love my Hestra 3 Finger https://hestragloves.com/sport/intl...-leather-heli-ski-man-woman-three-finger/100/ ones cos they feature my preferences: long sleeve, adjustable strap around wrist, warm removable liner, leather fingers n palm for durability. The 3 finger (also called lobster) is a good trade off between warmth of mitten and tactility of gloves.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> If he's had them for awhile and they've held up well and he likes them, see what they are. Buy a new pair of those. Win.


^This. Don't forget to present them to him naked with beer. Just saying....:handy:


----------



## Anton Blomquist (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with Neni about the Hestra gloves, I got 3 pairs and they all work very well, and if you take care of them correctly they will last a life time. Sure they are a bit more expensive then some other brands but you will get it back by its better quality and durability. So Hestra is the way to go


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Ludee,

We designed and tested a glove last winter that I think will work out really well for your husband. As a little random SBF kicker, I will send him a set, no charge, of course. Grayne Canyon Men's Insulated Snowboard Gloves with Touch Screen Tech Liner.

Please PM me the size he will need, your name and your shipping address. STOKED!










Find The Perfect Snowboard Gloves and Mitts Here!
*
Grayne Canyon Men's Snowboard Gloves :* Say goodbye to cold wet hands forever! The Grayne Canyon glove utilizes the latest in insulation and waterproofing tech with their Therma-fill insulation and hydrophobic waterproof exterior for 100% protection from the elements. To ensure you never have to expose your hands to the cold the Canyon features a state of the art touch screen compatible liner that allows you to answer phone calls, switch music, and text all while still keeping your hands warm and toasty inside the micro-fleece liner! A dual cinch cuff allows you to seal your glove with both a pull strap and velcro wrap, ensuring complete protection from loose snow! The pre-curved ergonomic shape of the glove feels like you're wearing nothing, while dual flex zones on the palm allow for complete dexterity. Finally a glove that you can wear while still having the functionality of a bare hand!

*Liner: Touch Screen Compatible Liner*
Use your smart phone or any touch screen without freezing your hands! The Canyon utilizes a state of the art micro fleece touch tech inner glove that not only adds an extra layer warmth and wetness protection, but allows you to use any touch screen without having to subject your hands to the elements. Select music, text, and answer phone calls, while keeping your hands protected from the cold! With conductive fingertips on both the thumbs and forefingers, you'll forget you even have a glove on!

*Shell: Hydrophobic Flex Shell*
The outer shell of the Canyon utilizes a special hydrophobic exterior for maximum water protection on even the wettest days while the interior wicks away sweat! Then Grayne adds a dual zone flex panel in the palm to maximize dexterity. The Canyon allows you to use your hands as if they were completely free while providing 100% protection for the elements!

*Palm: Ballistic Grip Tech*
The palm of the glove takes tons of abuse, and that's why Grayne uses a reinforced Ballistic Grip Tech palm that even runs over the fingertips! Not only does this maximize durability, but the non slip material also ensures you never drop anything on the slopes. Ski poles, cell phones, hot cocoa, the Grip Tech palm will keep anything your holding glued to your hand!
*
Membrane: Breathe Tech*
A membrane designed exclusively for use in the snow, the Breathe Tech membrane works in the same fashion as Gore-Tex, but is designed specifically for cold temperatures! This state of the art membrane prevents moisture from penetrating the glove, while wicking away moisture from your hands. The result is a maximum waterproofing with tons of breathability, meaning your hands will never get wet or sweaty!
*
Insulation: Therma-Fill*
Grayne's Therma-Fill insulation is a material designed for maximum heat retention while providing a lightweight low profile. No bulky materiel here, the Canyon is a sleek form fitting glove that will keep your hands warm in any conditions.
*
Cuff: Dual Cinch Cuff*
Never worry about snow getting in your gloves again! The Canyon starts with a strong velcro cuff that you can tighten down and easily fit inside your jacket, or compress it around the outer cuff of your coat, either way you're hands are snow free! Then for added protection and a perfect fit, the Canyon adds a cinch strap just past the wrist allowing you to completely seal your hand away from the cold and and snow and ice debris! Keep the heat in and the snow out with dual sealing cuff of the Canyon!
*
Shape: Pre-Curved Ergonomic Fit*
A pre-curved design allows the glove to fit perfectly to the shape of your hands! The Canyon fits so naturally that you'll feel like you're wearing nothing at all!

*Soft Thumb Fabric*
Soft thumb tech for an ultra smooth and plush feeling when wiping off sweat, drippy noses, or cleaning goggles! No raw skin or scratched lenses!

*Warranty: One Year*
One year warranty against manufacturer defects.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> We designed and tested a glove last winter that I think will work out really well for your husband.


Any chance you'd want some patroller testing done on them? I usually use these gloves (Products Single Item | Watson Gloves) for patrolling and general riding now.

They're very wear resistant when handling board/ski edges, fences, tools, etc.

They're not so warm that my hands sweat all the time.

What they're really lacking is good waterproofing. So we end up applying a mix of bees wax and mink oil a few times each winter. Great for gripping toboggan handles too.

I'd love to have an all-in-one patrol glove solution I could promote to the guys/girls.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ludee00 said:


> Hi all. It's me again. I want to get my hubby new gloves. He is a snowboarder and does backcountry as well.
> I need advice on what gloves to get. Please help.



Level Protective Gloves

BlackDIamondGuide GLoves

Still undecided but one of those for me next season. Had the level Protective for 4 seasons loved them.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ludee,
> 
> We designed and tested a glove last winter that I think will work out really well for your husband. As a little random SBF kicker, I will send him a set, no charge, of course. Grayne Canyon Men's Insulated Snowboard Gloves....blah blah...


Free gloves!

Nice offer Wired.



Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Good on ya wired


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I personally like my grenade gloves. They have held up very well for resort riding and I really like the lobster claw.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hestra heli mitts or gloves. I have gloves and trigger mitts and love them. I get a ton of days use out of them.


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I want this to be a surprise, what's the best way to get his size? He's a 5'11" athletic build. Does that help? I was thinking large???


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, need to know how big his hands are. Height isnt really an indication.


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah figured that. Lol. I was reaching. I guess ill have to try and find his old gloves and look at size.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ludee00 said:


> Yeah figured that. Lol. I was reaching. I guess ill have to try and find his old gloves and look at size.


I have your PM and we will get a set of Large gloves shipped out first thing on Monday Morning. 

STOKED!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

First things first,…

*AWESOME Stoke Wired!!!* :grin: When it comes to giving back to this community,.. You really are a mensch! :grin:


On a side note,.. I checked the link & those gloves do look pretty decent. And it's _very_ hard to beat that price point! However, when it comes to gloves there's always been one catch for me,... 

I _have_ to have a mitt of some sort! (…prefer a good lobster style, but reg mitts are ok too!) I have tried many different finger type gloves but I can never keep my fingers warm in any of them. No matter how good they are. 

Any chance you're going to offer a mitt or 3 finger version of those Graynes?? :grin:




linvillegorge said:


> Personally, I tend to blast through gloves no matter of they're cheap or expensive pretty quickly, so I generally go with something on a steep discount. I'll be replacing them after 40ish days on the slope anyway.


I hear lots of folks saying the same thing about their gloves and I can't help wondering,… "What exactly are you ppl doing to destroy your gloves so quickly???" :blink:

I have a pair of Levels that I've had since I first started in 2011! I have dragged them on the ice & snow trying to stop myself when I was still crashing & burning on almost every one of my lift dismounts,… They've stood up to my boards sharp edges as I carry them to & from my car,… They've been sopping wet & repeatedly heater dried after sweating thru them or riding spring slush & corn,… Yet, It wasn't until about the middle of last season that they finally had a small(ish) hole wear thru the palm of one glove!!!

So,.. after seeing my gloves survive all that abuse,… I just can't imagine what it is you guys do to tear thru yours so fast!!!  :shrug:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Level Protective Gloves
> 
> BlackDIamondGuide GLoves
> 
> Still undecided but one of those for me next season. Had the level Protective for 4 seasons loved them.


Level are my go to gloves...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Level are my go to gloves...


Mine ( SuperPipePro) are still holding on after 4 seasons. A bit of SUGRU rubber here and there but still strong. Planning to get another pair. Feels good having your paws armored. >


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Mine ( SuperPipePro) are still holding on after 4 seasons. A bit of SUGRU rubber here and there but still strong. Planning to get another pair. Feels good having your paws armored. >


I also use the superpipe pro gtx gloves.

only complaint is that the inner layer glove doesn't breath as well as it could. love that shell and the wrist protection though. you won't notice that it's there unless you actually need it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dave785 said:


> I also use the superpipe pro gtx gloves.
> 
> only complaint is that the inner layer glove doesn't breath as well as it could. love that shell and the wrist protection though. you won't notice that it's there unless you actually need it.


I was tempted to use different TNF liners inside...but the original ones are still ok. It's never that cold here. But yes love the protection.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

was thinking about getting the level mittens, but I can't justify shelling out $100 for gloves... really that worth? do they sell the insert bionic wrist thing separately?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jae said:


> was thinking about getting the level mittens, but I can't justify shelling out $100 for gloves... really that worth? do they sell the insert bionic wrist thing separately?


No. Mine have about 4 seasons so far. that makes it $25 per season. the knuckle guard is great too.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I got these last season and they are great. Da Kine Rover with gore-tex and primaloft. Super warm and extremely waterproof. I love them. Almost too warm on a hot day. I rode a few +15C days and my hands were kinda sweaty. I rather be too warm than too cold.


----------



## Winterfan (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello. Advise which gloves to choose for a beginner, with good ventilation and not very expensive. Available Daikins (unpretentious) a couple of times after skiing were covered with an ice horse and torn. Palms usually.


----------

